# traducerea lui trillion în română



## Lost Wolf

Bună,

„Trillion” are cumva două înțelesuri, după modelul „billion”?  „Billion” se traduce fie prin „miliard” (AmE), fie prin „bilion” (BrE).  „Trillion” poate să fie tradus în română prin „bilion” dacă sursa este AmE?  Eu tind să cred că da, însă aș vrea să am și confirmarea voastră. 

Mersi,
LW


----------



## farscape

Eu nu cunosc decât un singur fel de "billion" -> miliard pe românește. Bilion nu apare în dexonline.ro (A fost o eroare pe server, em scriam bilion şi apărea ca rezultat... blanc  )

Cât despre "trillion" ăsta e trilionul nostru (o mie de miliarde).


Later,


----------



## jazyk

Potrvit Dictionary.com-ului: trillion - a cardinal number represented in the U.S. by 1 followed by 12 zeros, and in Great Britain by 1 followed by 18 zeros.

Concluzia mea:

În Statele Unite: 1 000 000 000 000
În Marea Britanie: 1 000 000 000 000 000

Dexonline _docet_: *BILIÓN,* _bilioane,_ s. n. Număr egal cu o mie miliarde sau (în unele țări) cu un miliard. [Pr.: -_li-on_] – Din fr. *billion.*

Concluzia mea:

1 000 000 000 000
În unele țări: 1 000 000 000

Atunci, se pare că trillion-ul american corespunde bilionului român.


----------



## farscape

jazyk said:


> Atunci, se pare că trillion-ul american corespunde bilionului român.



dexonline.ro: *TRILIÓN,* _trilioane,_ s. n. Unitate formată dintr-o mie de miliarde.

Eu nu am întâlnit termenul bilion în vorbirea curentă şi având în vedere definiţia controversată a bilionului (un miliard sau o mie de miliarde?), nu cred că e recomandat.

Later,

.


----------

